# what difference between doner kebab and Shawarma ?



## chinachef (Feb 15, 2005)

what difference between doner kebab and Shawarma ?


----------



## Pam Leavy (Feb 15, 2005)

That is a good question.  I am also curious as to the answer.

Pam


----------



## Raine (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.btinternet.com/~doner.ride/battle.htm


----------



## Pam Leavy (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you Rainee!  Great site

Pam


----------

